# Local vendor for paint? Or a reputable vendor online.



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

I am searching for a local vendor for some Brazen Orange Metallic - I have found the paint online but it seems the only ones I can find are ridiculously priced. I called up a PPG and I was told that they do not mix automotive paints. O'Reilly, AutoZone, NAPA and Pep Boys do not carry it either. I am at a loss here. I really want my GTO to shine and touching up the paint is the last issue I have.


----------



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

So, I found a vendor for paint locally - a guy at a body shop referred me to Adco - A small company in the phoenix area. I'm going to check it out, and if indeed they can make a color match for my paint, I will let you guys know the quality of the product.


----------



## speeeeedfreeeeek (Oct 17, 2016)

*paint*

TCP Global is an excellent source for auto body paint and supply's there online


----------

